# Nikon 5.5 years



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon was shown yesterday to SV judge Herr Scheld and earned his "V" rating  He is now retired from conformation unless I decide to drop him in some UKC shows. He is also a UKC champion and has 1 win toward his GRCH, but around here shows often lack enough competition for the wins we need so I'm not seriously pursuing it. If I want a "lifetime" breed survey, I will need to re-survey yet this year (could not afford the show entries *and* breed survey this weekend).

Stack from this evening









A few show photos from yesterday

















Stack from this past summer that I really like, except the color is off (he's a very dark/rich red like the photos above).


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's perfect, straight back, great pigment, just perfect


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

He has the "WOW" factor for sure, Just love him. Cant believe how young you are, gee feeling really old, lol


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He is so stunning. Every picture I see of him, he just gets more gorgeous.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge Nikon fan over here.  

He looks fantastic!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

lorihd, it's not me in the photos, that's the handler I use. I'm not sure how old she is, but younger than me for sure (I'm 29) and she can run forever and never seems out of breath.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is me on the far right, with the team that we ran in our last flyball nationals in St. Louis. Sadly, Nikon and I aren't going this year


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


>


I am not a big fan of black/reds but my goodness he is gorgeous! I'd take a black/red anyday if he looked like him! :wub:


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

What a handsome dog. :wub:


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

He's just gorgeous. I don't think there's another word for him.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Love Nikon! So glad you were able to get your V rating! Wish I could've been there too!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

One of my favorite GSD's! And he is definitely just as striking in person. Congrats on the V rating! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

He's a gorgeous dog! Wow! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

he is striking. Love the coloring .


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Nikon is easily one of the most striking GSD's I've ever seen! Congratulations on the V rating


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats on the V rating. He is a beautiful dog.


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow! He's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Putting aside favorite show/favorite WL, blah blah blah- Nikon is simply put one of my favorite dogs. He's super awesome and has the track record to prove it. You should be very proud indeed, Lies! I can't wait to see him at the Premier this year!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats on the V Rating. A very handsome dog!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Aw shucks Willy!  And you've never even seen him doing what he really loves - flyball and some agility! You need to see him with someone else handling him, he's not bad if I may say so.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm so glad I have a Nikon baby. 

He's always been my favorite forum dog, and I am so lucky to get to train with him and see him doing what he loves (and doesn't love so much - like dock diving!  ) from time to time. 

Stunning dog you got there, Lies!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL it's not that he doesn't love dock diving, it doesn't love him. It won't be hard for our babies to one-up their dad!


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

That's the most beautiful dog I've ever seen. He looks like he was carved from wood and coloured with a fine stain. 

Let it be know that I know absolutely nothing about critiquing dogs.

I've never understood the appeal of the sloping back though :/


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah- I'd LOVE to see Nikon do flyball! One of these days our schedules will match and I'll be able to drop in on your class. I'd really like you to see Jinks run too! Not that he's very advanced, but my friends who compete at high levels all seem to really like him!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Love Nikon. He's a handsome one without a doubt


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

wildo said:


> Yeah- I'd LOVE to see Nikon do flyball! One of these days our schedules will match and I'll be able to drop in on your class. I'd really like you to see Jinks run too! Not that he's very advanced, but my friends who compete at high levels all seem to really like him!


That's the beauty of flyball! Most of us love all dogs at all levels that look like they enjoy doing it, whether they run 3.4 seconds or 8.4 seconds!


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

agreed, jaw dropping


----------



## CarolinaRose (Jun 21, 2014)

Well I think it's pretty much agreed that everyone here loves your dog. 

And I agree! He's SO handsome, I don't even mind that he's WGSL, which I don't generally find appealing, but like someone else said on here already, I'd gladly take a WGSL if you could guarantee they'd grow up to look like that! (which, of corse, you can't) Love his pigment, and structurally speaking there's nothing extreme about him. Very handsome. I noticed people here have Nikon pups, do you happen to have a website I could look at?


----------

